# Question on LED Floods



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Is there a somewhat easy way to figure out how powerful I need my LED floods to be? 

I want to make the switch from halogens to LED's this year, but I can't for the life of me figure out how powerful they've gotta be. I use 85W and 100W floods, but obviously LEDs are lower wattage. I just can't seem to figure out what I need to get a similar result.

Thanks in advance for any advice!

EDIT: Sorry, I just realized I wasn't in the sub-forum I thought I was....this belongs in Atmosphere, not TT...and I can't figure out how to delete it so I can repost!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No problem, I moved it.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracias.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You might want to check out Minionsweb website. They have a few selections to choose from. I switched last year to LED spotlights and I am glad I did. Less power consumption and the color is nice and clean. 

I went with the smaller LED lights and they fit into the old floodlight holders. I think you will really be pleased with the results.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a LED calculator online for you, hope its what you need. http://www.rc-cam.com/led_info.htm
http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz


----------

